# I'm making firecrackers without crackers... FireBread..



## SmithSkunk (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't have crackers so I got some wholewheat bread and did the same job with the peanut butter etc... i don't have tin foil though and I hope that won't be a problem.. I mixed some olive oil with the peanut butter for some extra fat!. It's in the oven at the moment at 170 c which is around 300-310 f i think  I'll let you guys know how it goes in a while.. last time i tried this it was too late and I ko'd before it could even kick in


----------



## SmithSkunk (Aug 8, 2011)

Well here it is.. after 23-25 mins! I'm eating it right now and it actually taste amazing! I think the olive oil really drew the flavour of the weed out! I can't even really taste much peanut butter! Hopefully i'll be fucked up soon!


----------



## SmithSkunk (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay well it's been over an hour and a half now and I feel absolutely nothing


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to my world.. I dont make crackers, they never work for me. ONLY TIME I EVER FELT EATING WEED.. I simmered an 8th of top shelf in butter for 30min, then dumped it all Weed included into top ramen.,. tasted like shit but 5 hours later I could not speak correctly.


----------



## SmithSkunk (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh well fuck it! I'll hit the bong and that might kick start it! If not it was a waste of weed


----------



## dankillerbs (Aug 8, 2011)

No wonder!! The crackers are cruitial for the proper extraction!! ....not, firecracker are just retarded. Smoke it, or extract it right. Peace


----------

